# Which case is the best?



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

I have an iPhone and I drop it a lot, which is why I am worried that if I get a Kindle I'll drop it sooner or later and it will be unusable.

Is there a case that will ensure that the Kindle will survive falls from my hand to the ground such as concrete or asphalt?

Also, is there a good way to mass-convert all the .ePub files on my computer to kindle files?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

nothing can guarantee that your Kindle will not get hurt if you drop it... But Saddleback Leather has hinted that they are coming out with a Kindle cover.  If you watch some of his video's (like for the iPad) he demonstrates how the device is protected if dropped.  The whole notion does scare me though.


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

Concrete? Asphalt? Scary just thinking about how rough you are on tech!

The ePubs can be easily converted (in bulk) with Calibre into .mobi format for your Kindle.


----------



## zx3zx4 (Oct 25, 2010)

My appraisal is that paying for insurance to cover breakage may be a wise investment in your case...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Don't  . . . Drop . . . your kindle.


----------



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

I think expeciting consumers to not drop their Kindle is really over-estimating human frailty. 

Accidents happen no matter how careful you are. 

I would like to see a survey on Kindle users, what percentage of them dropped the Kindle in how long a time since their purchase, and whether the Kindle survived the fall or not. 

I guess the reason why Kindle doesn't make sure that it will survive a fall is because it's more profitable for them to re-sell a whole new Kindle to people who drop them.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Not sure about falling on concrete or asphalt but I've read a lot of posts where Kindles dropped in an Oberon case survived the fall.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Haven't dropped my k3, but my K1 and K2 fell off of my exercise bike a few times and survived.  It was in a cover.

But it is easier not to drop the kindle than a phone or ipod.  I use the phone and ipod while I'm out and about on the street, but only take out the kindle if I'm on the train or bus.  At home, it's easy to handle the kindle with care.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Both my K1 and my K3 have fallen off the bed many times, since I tend to fall asleep while reading.  They've also fallen off of my desk a couple of times.  I dropped my K3 onto the concrete floor in the garage last week from about 4 1/2 feet up.  Both are in Amazon covers.  Both are fine...never had a problem.

Shari


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not at all clumsy and rarely drop anything, but I've dropped two Kindle 2s.  It is an awkward size to hold one handed and it's slippery.  Once it was naked and it slid across a countertop and fell to the tile floor.  The second time it was in an M-Edge platform and fell on concrete.  Neither survived.  Both were damaged in the same place - top, right corner.  I called about repairs or a refurbushed replacement and Amazon cheerfully replaced them free of charge.  They said accidents are covered under the warranty, unless you were completely careless.  Amazing customer service.


----------



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

cool, how long does the warranty last?

what was the exact Amazon cover used?


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

savio said:


> what was the exact Amazon cover used?


For my K1, I just have the Amazon cover that came with it. For the K3, I have the Amazon Lighted cover http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Lighted-Leather-Display-Generation/dp/B003DZ165W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1290181258&sr=1-2

Shari


----------



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

How much does the warranty last?


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

shalym said:


> For my K1, I just have the Amazon cover that came with it. For the K3, I have the Amazon Lighted cover http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Lighted-Leather-Display-Generation/dp/B003DZ165W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1290181258&sr=1-2
> 
> Shari


This is exactly what I have. It works well and doesn't get in the way, but I still don't recommend dropping your kindle. I think it's different from a phone in that you're usually on using it in stable situations.


----------



## Jcas (Sep 3, 2010)

The Piel Frama offers the best protection i have seen, i have one on my iphone and my DXG.

I have dropped my iphone on one ocassion, but so far never (and hopefully not) my kindle, but with the 
Piel Frama case it would have more chance of surviving the fall than , my K3 with the M-Edge case.


----------



## jodyB (Dec 13, 2010)

you can get really cool bags for you kindle and accessories if you go to http://MyCrumb.net then look up XcessRize


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I am clumsy and have arthritis, but have only dropped my Kindle once in three years.  I am very careful to only put her down in the few safe places in our house, we have grandkids, dogs, cats, fosters kittens.......


----------



## SimplyWholistic (Dec 31, 2009)

I dropped my DX in the Amazon case one time.  It fell straight done and cracked near the volume control.  I was so disappointed because I had been so careful.   It still works however the battery life is much, much shorter.  I would recommend a case that holds the device on the top  corners.  That would not have had happened if the device did not move.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with purchasing a warranty and an Oberon cover.  Peace of mind and good looking protection!


----------



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it better to buy from Best Buy and get warranty from there, or straight from Amazon?


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the M-Edge Latitude Jacket which is well padded, had a wonderful molded mounting system which allows no movement and the jacket zips shut. Can't think of another cover that would provide better protection in a fall.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't have it - but this case looks like it offers pretty good protection
http://www.tridentcase.com/product_45_60.html


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I have only had my kindle two days, and didn't get a case with it because i thought that £150 for a kindle and then another £25 for a case was a bit much. Anyone else think that a cover that costs almost 20% of a kindle's value is extortion?

Now that I have my kindle though, i think a case is needed for transporting it around, just not the ones I have seen that cost the earth. I like the feel of my kindle, its very touchy feely I think  I wouldn't want to read mine while in the cases i have seen i think, but for carrying it about safely, yes I need one. I have heard of Amazon's case. What are special about them? Are they better in any way than others on the market?

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I personally like the M-edge cases, but if they are a little too pricey for you, try this Speck case:

http://www.amazon.com/Speck-Products-DustJacket-Protective-KDL2-DJ-L-BK/dp/B0032DTXDC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1306768370&sr=8-3

This was the first case I got and the Kindle snaps right into the case and holds well. I gave it up because I got a skin for my Kindle and the little bar that snaps the device in place fits so tightly that it sort of crunched the skin a bit . . . I just didn't want that to keep happening and I also decided I wanted a color other than black.

But the Speck is great little case.

Lilith


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

+1 on Oberon and +1 on Calibre.

I've dropped my Kindle several times and my Oberon hasn't failed me yet, and Calibre is free and will convert your epubs no problem so long as they aren't DRM-protected.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

If you are OK with black or gray, the Incipio is a nice lightweight case that holds the Kindle very securely:
http://www.myincipio.com/Amazon-Kindle-3-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Amazon-Kindle-3-kaddy-Nylon-Folio.asp


----------

